

Ask HN: What is the best keyword tool for AdWords? - zackattack

Wordstream? Wordtracker? Something else?
======
goodlab
I have been recently using "Market Samurai" and "Keyword Elite". Both have
strengths. I am leaning towards market samurai because of its ability to
filter on "seo competition", "seo value" and other data. this makes it easy
for me to narrow a large list of keywords down to ones that are valuable but
can still attain reasonable ranking for.

------
crizCraig
I work for SpyFu. We can get you interesting keywords since we know what
everybody's buying. I'm not too familiar with other tools TBH, but am pretty
sure Wordstream take more of a similar words approach. So both can yield good
ideas. Also Google's keyword generator is very good although they have
somewhat of a conflict of interest, at least in the short term to get you to
buy words that are profitable for them rather than you.

I also recommend not broad matching, and just using the words you specifically
pick. Stay away from short terms, i.e. "backup" and go for one's like
"complete backup". Also, don't use the content network for things you want
people to take action on. If people are taking action, they're much more
likely searching than browsing a page and clicking adsense. There are
exceptions like video games and appeals to do other leisurely things in which
the content network is actually better. Think about your users and where
you're likely to find them. :)

